# SRRV Visa questions



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I know there is some discussions on this type of visa, but I have more questions.

1. With this SRRV visa do I have to leave the country and reenter at the end of 12 months stay like I do with the regular visa? 
2. Plus how much advantage is it to have in stead of extending my regular visa for money costs? I have to deposit $10,000 into an account to qualify for this visa. That is a lot of 
money just to leave in an account for this purpose.
3. Also, can this all be done within the Phillipines because they are asking for a medical and police report from the country of origin?
4. Can this be processed in my country before coming to the Philippines? If so, do I have to have an exit fight to enter the Philippines?

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

1. You can stay on a 9a(tourist visa) up to 36 months without having to leave the country. SRRV you can stay forever.

2. 9a cost about $500 a year. If you are a veteran you can get the SRRV with a deposit of $1500. With the $10,000 deposit it can be used for purchase of a Condo, house/land lease for 25 years. 

3. If you apply in the Philippines you can get the medical here. The Police Report of course needs to be from your home country. 

4. It can be processed at your home country Philippine Embassy/Consulate.

PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

Chuck


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I never heard of the SRRV until this thread and after initial research I thought it looked like an acceptable way to avoid some of the other visa hassles. But the $1400.00 application fee is where my heart sunk.

I guess if you are here for 10 or more years (I hope to stay the rest of my life) then the savings on yearly fees would cancel out the $1400 up front fee so still worth more research on my part.

Not sure if this $10k or $20k time deposit is safe in a government backed bank but maybe. The 0.0001% interest you will probably get is not much worse than what you would get in the US so that is of little concern to me. 

Anyone know if the added perks of being a PRA member have any real useful benefits? Like the assistance of getting a drivers license or NBI clearance?

Tim


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

I am a veteran but on the Philippine embassy web site it doesn't say anything about the $1500 bank deposit. It only talks about the $10,000 over 50 years old or $50,000 deposit under 50. Where you find the info on the $1500 deposit? Also, how would I get the SRRV visa here in the usa before coming there since I got to make a bank deposit in the Philippines? I am very interested in doing this because the last time I lived there for a year it was a hassle to keep extending my visa and then at the end of 12 months I had to leave and re-enter. 

thanks

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

I found the info on the SRRV courtesy visa that includes the veteran. They just have never updated the PRA web site to show the veteran is included in the courtesy visa. But it is expensive. $1400 fee plus $1500 deposit and a few other fees. I don't remember how much I had to pay to keep extending my regular visa before. One of the main things about the SRRV is no exit or re-entry requirement. 

art

The last time I came there to stay I had to have an exit ticket also so I purchased one from Manila to Singapore. That was the cheapest. Of course I never used it since I left on the 11th month for the USA.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

First off you never had to leave at the end of 12 months that I am aware of, I came here in 2010 and left the first time in 2012. I just complied with the requirement to ask to stay longer, If I remember correctly that requirement kicked in from the 16th month through the 24th. It has since been changed to 36 months from 24 months. As said in my previous post it cost approx $500 a year for a 9a visa. So it would take 6 years to equal your fee $1400 plus $1500 deposit.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Bidrod,
Here is what I went through the last time there.

Enter receving a 21 day stamp on your passport. Before that runs out you get a Visa waiver that extends your stay another 38 days. After this you renew your tourist visa every 2 months until you get to the 10th month when they will stamp your passport with a "final extension" giving you your last 2 months. This is where you exit the country going to any other and if you like come right back and begin the process for another year. After the next year you just repeat the process.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bidrod said:


> So it would take 6 years to equal your fee $1400 plus $1500 deposit.
> 
> Chuck


Except that it still costs $360/yr for the SRRV so it is longer than 6yrs.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Zep,

The nice thing about the SRRV i can see is you only have to do it once a year and won't have to exit the country and then return at the 12 month interval. Plus won't have to extend visa every 2 months. That isn't to bad if a person lives close to an immigration office. When I lived in Tagum I had to travel almost 2 hours one way to Davao to extend my visa. This time I will be close to the immigration office so it wont be to bad unless I do get the SRRV.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak why are you ignoring everyone when they say it 36 month before exiting the country. Your info is way out of date.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Zep said:


> Except that it still costs $360/yr for the SRRV so it is longer than 6yrs.



Actually it cost $10 a year if you served 2 years in the Philippines and $360 if you did not. You do not lose your $1500 it is a deposit in the bank in your name. So the cost is only the fees. The cheapest Visa is a 13a if you are married to a Filipino/a cost about $400 if you get it here and cheaper if you get it in your home country.

Chuck


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Bidrod,
> Here is what I went through the last time there.
> 
> Enter receving a 21 day stamp on your passport. Before that runs out you get a Visa waiver that extends your stay another 38 days. After this you renew your tourist visa every 2 months until you get to the 10th month when they will stamp your passport with a "final extension" giving you your last 2 months. This is where you exit the country going to any other and if you like come right back and begin the process for another year. After the next year you just repeat the process.
> ...



Must have been a good few years ago that you were here last, they've been issuing a standard 28 day visa for about 3 years now.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck,

How do you figure getting a 13a is cheaper since you have to get MARRIED????? hahahahaha


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Simon

It was 5 years ago I was there. They don't seem to ever update their web site info.

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Simon
> 
> It was 5 years ago I was there. They don't seem to ever update their web site info.
> 
> ...


Five years ago is when I extended my Visa to 24 months before I had to leave.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Chuck

what kind of visa do you have there? I have been coming to the philippines for over 12 years now. I would come twice a year and every time they would stamp my passport with a 21 day stamp. Then 5 years ago I came and stayed for a year and that was when I had to go to immigration and pay for my extension in Davao. Mine was just a tourist visa. 

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Chuck,
> 
> How do you figure getting a 13a is cheaper since you have to get MARRIED????? hahahahaha


Exactly right. Guess it's about the same in any country


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Chuck
> 
> what kind of visa do you have there? I have been coming to the philippines for over 12 years now. I would come twice a year and every time they would stamp my passport with a 21 day stamp. Then 5 years ago I came and stayed for a year and that was when I had to go to immigration and pay for my extension in Davao. Mine was just a tourist visa.
> 
> art


9a(tourist visa) same as you had got it June 2010 extended til June 2012.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The visa waiver has been 30 days for more than 5 years now.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The visa waiver has been 30 days for more than 5 years now.


29th July 2013 was when it was changed.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Gary,

I still want to know how you got a 2 year extension. I am looking at my passport right now. I entered the Philippines on Oct 19th, 2011 and got a 21 day stay. Then I had to go back to immigration and get an extension. They gave me one for Feb 17, 2012. That was only a 3 month extension past my initial 21 day stay . Then I would have had to go back again for another extension but I left Feb 5th, 2012. I am really want to know how you did this so I can do it this time when I get there.

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> I still want to know how you got a 2 year extension. I am looking at my passport right now. I entered the Philippines on Oct 19th, 2011 and got a 21 day stay. Then I had to go back to immigration and get an extension. They gave me one for Feb 17, 2012. That was only a 3 month extension past my initial 21 day stay . Then I would have had to go back again for another extension but I left Feb 5th, 2012. I am really want to know how you did this so I can do it this time when I get there.
> 
> ...


I just went to the Immigration offices and applied for 2 month extensions, since that was the max at that time. Now you can apply for 6 month extensions at a time and stay up to 36 months.


Extension of Stay

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Chuck---That is great. So now I can get a 6 month extension and stay for 3 years? You mean at the end of 3 years I have to exit and re-enter the country just like the 1 year previously?

Thanks for the info. That sure does make it easier being there.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes after 3 years you have to leave. It is my understanding you have to get the 29 day visa waiver to your 30 day entry 1st then you can apply for the 6 month visa.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Yes after 3 years you have to leave. It is my understanding you have to get the 29 day visa waiver to your 30 day entry 1st then you can apply for the 6 month visa.
> 
> Chuck


There seems to be a move to only allow 6 month visas to people married to Philippine citizens, as usual you milage may vary.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Gary,

I was wondering the same thing about being married to a filipino. Chuck said the visa had changed but I believe he is married and I am not. I wonder how to clarify that with immigration? Their web site still has the old visa requirements on there. I am going to try and contact immigration in New York to see if I can find out the real requirements for the visa extensions. If I find out I will post on here about it

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

How long can I extend my visa in the Philippines?

Under Immigration Memorandum Circular No. SBM-2013-003, non-visa required national may extend their stay up to thirty six (36) months while visa required national may extend their stay up to twenty four (24) months.

Also stated, there is an automated 30 days visa at entry and then can be extended for 29 days. then the extension can be for 1 month, 2 months or 6 months intervals.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The SRRV is a resident visa. You never have to leave the country as long as you keep it valid. That means no throwaway ticket when you come to the Philippines, you can arrive on a one way ticket with no onward ticket.

The deposit can be used for a long term lease, condo or golf club membership, with some restrictions. The deposit amounts vary with age, pension income and status.

One advantage of an SRRV is that you can become a non-resident of your home country for tax purposes. If your country does not tax non-resident citizen (sorry Americans but this does not include you) you can avoid paying home country taxes. Read the tax treaty between your home country and the Philippines but there are really only two different model tax treaties and they both contain pretty much the same language on taxation and definitions of residents.

My plan is to get the SRRV, establish a permanent residence in the Philippines and if I get other overseas work then it will be tax free. Canada will not tax me because I am a non-resident of Canada and the Philippines will not tax me on foreign earnings.

You can also get a Philippine work permit. However then the Philippines will tax you at something like 34% on income more than p 500k a year so not really worth it IMHO.

Overall the fees are about the same for the tourist visa extension but the possible tax breaks and less hassle make it worth it for me. Especially once I convert my deposit to a condo or long term lease on land.)

Also getting a driver license and opening a bank account etc become much easier. You bascially have all the rights of a citizan except for owining a firearm, owning land, voting and getting the senior discounts.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> There seems to be a move to only allow 6 month visas to people married to Philippine citizens, as usual you milage may vary.


Can you provide a reference to your statement. I googled it and nothing came up regarding that.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> I was wondering the same thing about being married to a filipino. Chuck said the visa had changed but I believe he is married and I am not. I wonder how to clarify that with immigration? Their web site still has the old visa requirements on there. I am going to try and contact immigration in New York to see if I can find out the real requirements for the visa extensions. If I find out I will post on here about it
> 
> art



Marriage has not been a consideration on 9a(tourist visa). Marriage applies to BB, !3a, etc. no need to compare apples and oranges.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Can you provide a reference to your statement. I googled it and nothing came up regarding that.
> 
> Chuck


It comes from a regular expat meeting in Daveo with immigration. I read it of another forum.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> The SRRV is a resident visa. You never have to leave the country as long as you keep it valid. That means no throwaway ticket when you come to the Philippines, you can arrive on a one way ticket with no onward ticket.
> 
> The deposit can be used for a long term lease, condo or golf club membership, with some restrictions. The deposit amounts vary with age, pension income and status.
> 
> ...


Hi Manitoba, Seems you have done your homework, never considered the tax treaty side with an SRRV, have done while working in PH twice but unfortunately the cut off is about 90 days from memory between PH and Australia,,,,,, so yes slugged big time. What's new with the Aussie government.

Some questions and input/your take would be appreciated here on several points, steer me/us in the right direction, as follows:

1/ We purchased a house and lot on the beach north of San Fernando City La Union earlier this year, my better half owns the 2 blocks/lots, I own the buildings and improvements (contracted), I have a 25 + 25 year lease on the land, I will apply for the SRRV with a 20K US deposit in 2 years, can we then receive the deposit back given an existing lease? 20K as I don't want to convert my superannuation to a pension for as long as I can, never a pension from the Aussie government as I worked too hard. currently 58 Y/O.

2/ I will probably continue to work for a couple of years once we relocate to PH. I am in a managerial roll with an English company that I work with for 5 to 6 months a year, matters not where I live as I am accommodated and travel paid as a non local. So currently paying upwards of AU 40K per year in tax (5 months, more for 6 months) If what you say is true then I would be a fool not to relocate to our new home even a year earlier, your thoughts and something I need to talk about with my accountant.

3/ Shipping household and personal goods, all pre owned. SRRV/PRA/IMMI sites have conflicting info, IMMI says "tax and duty free for foreign nationals relocating/retiring to PH."
SRRV with PRA state 7K US non taxable imports for retirees. Ha. I have individual artworks worth that. Talked to shipping companies, no idea, talked to PRA, Sir that is up to customs, talked to forwarders, Sir we don't know what an SRRV is, you need to speak to IMMI. IMMI, that is up to customs and BIR sir. Frustrating.

Typically what should be simple is not, more fun in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah, well after a little research it appears that my government has the tax angle sown up, a good thought though Minitoba.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Ah, well after a little research it appears that my government has the tax angle sown up, a good thought though Minitoba.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I worked with some Aussie expats a few years ago.

If they were not working for an Aussie company, were out of the country for 91 days or more and were not paid in $A then it was tax-free even if they were residents.

Has this changed?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I worked with some Aussie expats a few years ago.
> 
> If they were not working for an Aussie company, were out of the country for 91 days or more and were not paid in $A then it was tax-free even if they were residents.
> 
> Has this changed?


Drifting from the OP's topic,,,,,,,, somehow.

"paid in $A then it was tax" Aussie dollars? US bucks? Their contract?

I have worked overseas for English companies paid in Pounds, German companies paid Euros and U.S. companies paid ind U.S. dollars with no tax and appears very lucrative but in Oz as a tax payer, this is reportable income and yes there is the 89 day scenario from memory but in Oz all is taken into account and many associates never reported foreign earnings for years and now pay the price with outstanding tax debts.
Have not taken O/S contracts for 4 plus years now as the money and tax is the same for my situation and I am away from home and family for 4 to 6 months, better for me to stay local.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

